# Where to fish for Sheepshead?



## SALTLIFE34 (Mar 16, 2009)

Do Sheepshead perfer any type of structure and what is a good bait to useto catch a few. Is there a hot spot around the Pensacola area to fish for them. Any advice would be more than helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Any structure around the pass with fiddlers or shrimp. For the next few weeks you should be able to catch all you want.


----------



## SALTLIFE34 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. So live bait is probably my best bet?


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *SALTLIFE34 (3/17/2009)*Thanks for the advice. So live bait is probably my best bet?


It's your ONLY bet, either that or a spear gun. They only eat crustaceans like shrimp and crabs (along with barnacles and oysters). They usually bite best with a moving tide. Use a small hook and set the hook right at the bite. They're quick, some of the best bait stealers out there.


----------



## SALTLIFE34 (Mar 16, 2009)

Haha. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## sharky21 (Feb 23, 2009)

Fort Pickens is the place to go.


----------



## SALTLIFE34 (Mar 16, 2009)

Fort Pickens by the pass? I havent been out there in years.


----------



## sharky21 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great spot for the sheepshead.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Drift the pass on a moving tide to cover territory until you find them.


----------

